# sleeping around



## levelpar (23 Oct 2009)

I'm worried about young people .
  It seems to me that they spend most of their time sleeping.  One hears all the time that John slept with Mary last night or Mandy  met a great guy ,went home with him and slept with for one night.  

If young people are so tired , they need to do something about it.  Maybe if they had sex instead of sleeping, life might be more exciting.

What worries me also is that if they don't have sex, there will be no more children.  This will put an end to Santa at Christmas, no more toy shops, no more noise on Christmas day , no more boring movies.  In fact, we won't have any Easter bunnies  nor chocolate eggs.

 Come to think of it , we could all save a pile of money, so ,young people, keep on sleeping with other .


----------



## ney001 (23 Oct 2009)

Wish I had done more sleeping when I was a teenager!


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

ney001 said:


> Wish I had done more sleeping when I was a teenager!


 
Could do with a sleep right now meself


----------



## ney001 (23 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Could do with a sleep right now meself



Are you in work? have a look around I'm sure you couldn't be the only one who needs a sleep! maybe somebody would like to join you for a sleep?

Jeeze I could really do with a right good old fashioned sleep right now myself!

Levelpar - sounds like you might need a good sleep too! less thinking more sleeping


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

This reminds me of the time I went into the warehouse in work and announced 'I need a screw'.
Several helpful gentlemen stepped forward looking eager.
I finished my statement 'to screw back on my reg plate, its hanging crooked, anyone got one?'.


----------



## levelpar (23 Oct 2009)

> Levelpar - sounds like you might need a good sleep too! less thinking more sleeping



Funny thing! I often doze off on my own


----------



## ney001 (23 Oct 2009)

levelpar said:


> Funny thing! I often doze off on my own



Sometimes the sleeps you have on your own are the best ones!


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

ney001 said:


> Sometimes the sleeps you have on your own are the best ones!


 
True. Theres also a lot to be said for the quick catnaps as opposed to the long deep sleeps.


----------



## jhegarty (23 Oct 2009)

Don't worry , the recession will knock some sense into them


----------



## JJ1982 (23 Oct 2009)

ney001 said:


> Sometimes the sleeps you have on your own are the best ones!



I agree, you can get a really go sleep on your own without stressing if anyone else is sleeping or not


----------



## Teatime (23 Oct 2009)

Wowser - this is the first AAM thread that ever turned me on !!!


----------



## Niall M (23 Oct 2009)

Easy there tiger....


----------



## ney001 (23 Oct 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> I agree, you can get a really go sleep on your own without stressing if anyone else is sleeping or not



Yeah you don't need to put any preparation into the sleep you, you don't have to make the bed all comfortable & warm - you can just go straight to sleep!


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2009)

I'd say _mathepac_ is practically comatose.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Oct 2009)

Jeez I went into the jacks in Mahon point last week & there was 2 people asleep in one of the cubicles - never heard anyone snore like it in my life I tell ya!


----------



## mathepac (23 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'd say _mathepac_ is practically comatose.


Wha' wha' who, me is it? Sorry, just dozed off there, what were you saying? Jeyes, I'm awful tired, call me later. ZZZzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Joanne1 (23 Oct 2009)

Funny thread.

I remember a few years ago excitedly telling an older colleague about the guy I'd slept with the night before.  She didn't understand what i meant and thought I was very dull to take him to bed just to sleep !!!  

I didn't like to explain to her what we actually did..


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

Joanne1 said:


> I didn't like to explain to her what we actually did..


 
Durty.....


----------



## Teatime (23 Oct 2009)

Niall M said:


> Easy there tiger....


 
Too late. I had to get 40 winks 

I need a cigarette...


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Oct 2009)

Joanne1 said:


> I didn't like to explain to her what we actually did..


 
Just be careful out there folks, wrap up well.


----------



## TreeTiger (23 Oct 2009)

My mother once asked me if I had slept with my boyfriend.  I told her "not a wink"


----------



## truthseeker (23 Oct 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Just be careful out there folks, wrap up well.


 
And remember to share the hot water bottle.


----------



## mf1 (23 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> And remember to share the hot water bottle.



Yizzers are not doing it right if yiz need a hot water bottle!

mf


----------



## ney001 (23 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> And remember to share the hot water bottle.



Is that some kind of new sleeping game??

Does it not get messy?


----------



## Staples (23 Oct 2009)

Joanne1 said:


> I remember a few years ago excitedly telling an older colleague about the guy I'd slept with the night before. She didn't understand what i meant and thought I was very dull to take him to bed just to sleep !!!
> 
> I didn't like to explain to her what we actually did..


 
Could you tell us?? In detail???


----------



## Pique318 (23 Oct 2009)

Does anyone use them tablets to help you get a good nights sleep, I heard they're great yokes altogether 

Although 'yokes' apparently help you sleep like you've never slept before !!


----------



## levelpar (24 Oct 2009)

> What's the healthiest position to sleep in?


 
Assuming There are two of you, you should try head to toe


----------



## S.L.F (26 Oct 2009)

I'm great to sleep with.

I don't snore!


----------



## truthseeker (27 Oct 2009)

ney001 said:


> Does it not get messy?


 
Not if the cap is screwed securely on.


----------



## Joanne1 (27 Oct 2009)

> Could you tell us?? In detail???



I could.  But I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum ;-)


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2009)

Joanne1 said:


> I could.  But I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum ;-)


 Just PM everyone.


----------



## Complainer (27 Oct 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I don't snore!


How do you know?


----------



## S.L.F (29 Oct 2009)

Complainer said:


> How do you know?



They would have told me but since they usually went to the other room to get some kip it's hard to ask them, my wife wears ear plugs because of the man outside who revs his bike up all night long.

So now you have proof...I don't snore...


----------

